# ampliphier help



## kermat13 (Jul 13, 2008)

http://www.amazon.com/Pyle-PFA200-60-Watt-Class-T-Amplifier/dp/B0071HZ5EQ/ref=sr_1_17?ie=UTF8&qid=1406264176&sr=8-17&keywords=pyle+amplifier


----------



## FreakinFreak (Aug 27, 2010)

Those are pretty nice. I just went bought some cheapie used stereos at garage sales.


----------



## Neuf350Z (Feb 12, 2006)

I just bought one of these speakers to use inside my ticket booth so I can run my MP3 player through it AND it's rechargeable so I don't have to worry about running a cord to keep it plugged it. It's got great sound for a small speaker.

http://www.amazon.com/Etekcity%C2%AE-Roverbeats-Rechargeable-Bluetooth-Smartphones/dp/B00IY3152C/ref=pd_ybh_6


----------



## Tconahaunter (Jun 20, 2012)

Last year I upgraded our electronics for our props to "Boo Box" controllers from Fright Ideas. They have integrated amplifiers and can switch between ambient and "scare" sound when triggered. They also play mp3 audio direct from an sd card.


----------



## kermat13 (Jul 13, 2008)

I use scuba's controller--the only difference is no amp and the price is much nicer----see the merchant section under 4 button controller or some title like that. .


----------

